# Philodryas Baroni



## Dessicata (Apr 18, 2004)

My P. Baroni shed the other week, thought I may aswell take a few photos.  Her length is about 30", she's about 8 months old.  Rear-fanged species from South America, fairly potent, so I don't want to get tagged!

Sorry for fairly bad image quality.

Lee


----------



## BigSam (Apr 18, 2004)

If it's rear fanged then the chances of it injecting vemon is very slim.  It has to basicly chew on your hand to inject vemon.

Sam,


----------



## Dessicata (Apr 18, 2004)

I know how opistoglyphous bites work   Have you ever been bitten by a rearfanged snake?  If they don't want to let go, they don't - from first hand experience, of course 

Lee


----------



## spider (Apr 24, 2004)

Gorgeous snake!
The second pic is A Good one!

Nice snake you have there!


----------



## Bothrops (May 9, 2004)

The venom of P. baroni it´s nothing potent. Not dangerous to humans. I know it because i´m from Argentina and they are very common here. The only species with a fairly potent venom are P. aestivus, P. olfersii and P. viridissimus.

Cheers,
Bothrops.


----------



## Dessicata (May 9, 2004)

I knew about P. olfersii but haven't seen any other bite reports for Philodryas spp. so I was treating it with the same caution as the (bad) bites I'd heard of from P. olfersii.

Lee


----------



## Philodryas (Jun 27, 2004)

Hi,

Be carefull, Baroni's venom is not so sweet! 
In the book of Campbell (Venomous Reptiles of the western hemisphere - 2003), a case of envenoming without chewing is discribed.

You can find some informations there:
The first website dedicated to the genus Philodryas 

Sincerely,

Rémi

ps: Sorry for my bad english!


----------

